# Autotrail Tracker Luton Joint missing sealant



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all

Advice required, the joint around the front of the luton shown below the Autotrail logo in photo 1 does not seem to be sealed properly and I can get my finger nail into it in places photo 2.

Before it can cause problems I want to seal it so my question is what type of sealant should I purchase and use. Rather do it myself and save the fuel and time returning it to the dealer in whom I do not have a lot of faith.

Stewart


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

You could check with Autotrail, they are very helpful over the phone or if you go in and see them. My farther took his 2011 Tracker EKS there for its hab service and came back with all sorts of bits and pieces replaced no questions asked.

I'll check the seal on the above van when I see it tomorrow


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Similar thing on my 2005 apache..
I cleaned it all off and used Sikaflex 221

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SIKAFLEX-...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item564a8107d1
Done the job and been on there a while now..


----------

